# Donnie's Accident website



## Donnie (Dec 24, 2011)

Hello Members! My name is Donnie Johnson. My wife and I made a video a few years ago called "Donnie's Accident". I have a new website. I have had numerous requests on You Tube and other sites for copies of my video from safety directors. They use it for their safety programs. So I made a website! I use the video during my 'work safety' presentations when I speak at events, businesses and organizations. You can watch or download the video and read the full story of my 'experience' here. I’m not charging anything; this site is meant to help promote safety awareness by sharing my experience before during and after an electrical "Arc Blast" accident as well as reminding us what can happen if we don’t follow our safety procedures. 

Please feel free to share the link.

www.donniesaccident.com

You can contact me at: [email protected]
or the “Comments or Questions” box on the website.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Duplicate. I moved the other thread to the safety forum already.


----------

